# *looks eagerly around*



## Adek (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello!

I was wandering the wide, wide web that is the internet and stumbled across this site. So, in a flurry of feverish keyboard clicks, I signed up. And after reading some things I decided to do the right thing and say HI to everyone. I'm currently in a high-school stagecraft class and am VERY interested in everything...lol. So...I must run off to the nearest link and fill my brain with theatre knowledge.

Ciao.


----------



## propmonkey (Feb 14, 2005)

well howdy! im sure the welcome wagon will be along soon. glade you could join us.


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 14, 2005)

Adek said:


> So...I must run off to the nearest link and fill my brain with theatre knowledge.



thats very easy to do around here

welcome to CB


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey yes, here is the previously mentioned welcome wagon (just abit over my 1 hour response time :-( shame shame).

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! If you are interested in everything stage related, I think you have found the right place! Be sure to browse arround and jump in on conversations, dont hold back b/c you dont think you have enough experience, you probably have just as much experinence if not more then the rest of us (you are at least in a stagecraft class, there is no such thing where I come from!) 

Might I suggest using the "posts since last visit" feature if you want to jump in on the most recent and active topics, but also feel free to dig arround and comment and/or inquire about older posts too!

once again:
Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

-the Official Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## wemeck (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome!! I hope you find the information and resources valuable. Please share CB with others in your class.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2005)

I am sorry I wasn't quicker in response,I found this new thing they call "sleep". Welcome to controlbooth and have a good time.
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon


----------



## Adek (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks.  I will try and see if anyone else in my class is interested in this forum. Unfortunately many people in the class think that it is a good "skip" class...but I'll cease grumbling.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 18, 2005)

find a place to run sound or lights or something inyour town and get to konw people there. Having someone else to work with, when both of you are learning and challgening each other "hey man, did you read about..." "no, but did you read about..." that's a big help. 

and here on CB, read Ship's posts twice. They are usually very long, and sometimes had to understand. Read them twice. He's one dude here where you can learn alot of the finer technical things from, if you will take the time to read his posts. Not that other people here don't know as much, but Ship knows alot and writes alot  welcome to CB and enjoy yourself here!


----------



## ship (Feb 19, 2005)

JahJahwarrior said:


> read Ship's posts twice. They are usually very long, and sometimes had to understand. Read them twice. He's one dude here where you can learn alot of the finer technical things from, if you will take the time to read his posts. Not that other people here don't know as much, but Ship knows alot and writes alot
> 
> > Ok, that's enough of that crap in scaring people away. One would think I'm Bill Sapsis or someone of note as opposed to just another tech person amongst many good ones here and in the industry.
> >
> ...


----------



## len (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome. There's a lot of good people in here. I've learned a lot already from them.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 19, 2005)

no, not that Ship is the final answer on things, almost everyone here can help , and can help alot! But, some people ( it'd be a really long list of people) do happen toh ave more experience and knowledge than others. They can still be wrong, they can still llearn, but lots of people have alot they can teach, and Ship is one of those people. And not only is he one of those people, but he writes alot in his posts  I know that he has some job in the industry, so he knows all sorts of names and numbers of things, Mayhem is in the industry too, I believe he owns his own rental gear shop, but he's in Australia, if my memory is correct. He knows alot too, but some of the things will be different because he is in another country with different voltage and things like that. I do not intend to say only read what ship writes--this forum is a forum, and everyone brings something to the table. But, he's a good one to listen to if you are bored and want to cram knowledge into your skull  read the question oof the day posts. Even if you don't know any answers to them, you can learn from what other people write and what the real answer is. Only one or two have made any sense to me, and even then I've gotten them wrong, but I have learned to think through problems better.


----------

